
U.S Officials Betray Foreigners Tech Investments Due to Forbidden Exposed Files - foreignaffair
https://medium.com/@cloudstories2017/u-s-officials-betray-foreigners-on-technology-investments-due-to-forbidden-exposed-files-showing-f92f8f203034
======
bradknowles
So, the person behind this page doesn't seem to be a native English
speaker/writer.

Indeed, they are bad enough that it's really hard for me to figure out what
they're trying to say.

Does anyone have a better translation available?

